

Rails 3.0.6 has been released - bradly
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2011/4/6/rails-3-0-6-has-been-released

======
ig1
Is a minor upgrade in a web framework considered on-topic for HN?

If you use a framework and want to keep up-to-date with new releases then you
can subscribe to that projects mailing list/twitter.

Non-users of the framework aren't likely to care very much about it.

Unless I'm missing something all this post is doing is taking up a front-page
slot which could be used by a more worthy story.

~~~
dimmuborgir
By that logic, all HN entries about Firefox, Ubuntu, Python, Node.js etc are
"waste of space" because not everyone uses them.

There is an important security fix in this Rails version and for Rails devs,
who have a huge presence on HN, it matters just like "the new Ubuntu version
boots half a second faster" matters to many.

~~~
ig1
A story about an interesting use of a technology is interesting to everyone
and not just the users of the technology. Plus there's value in the HN
discussions.

Minor release announcements of Firefox, Ubuntu, Python, Node.js have no place
here.

If you're relying on HN to get updated when software on your production server
has security vulnerabilities, then you're doing it wrong. You should be on the
security mailing for any public facing software on your server.

The Rails security mailing list for those who aren't on it:
<http://groups.google.com/group/rubyonrails-security?pli=1>

------
bgentry
Worth mentioning here that there's a XSS security fix in this release.

------
simonsarris
I have just recently started using rails for a project and have never had to
upgrade before.

I wish they would go over how to upgrade rails in their announcement or link
to their own guide. I imagine its just a one-liner. Searching their own site
for upgrade doesn't show anything immediate either.

Of course I can look it up very quickly with Google, so its not a problem, but
it seems like something they should do.

(I commented there requesting the same)

~~~
SupremumLimit
You just need to change the version of Rails in your Gemfile from 3.0.5 to
3.0.6 and run bundle. Or, if you have

    
    
        gem "rails", "~>3.0" 
    

in the Gemfile then I think you just need to run bundle to get it updated.

~~~
jarin
You usually need to run "bundle update rails" when updating the Rails gem
instead of "bundle update", but it will gripe at you and let you know if you
try to just run "bundle update".

------
jarin
Even though this is just a bugfix release, Aaron "tenderlove" Patterson's
writing style made it seem pretty exciting!

~~~
duck
I don't really care one way or another on how he writes, but I do wonder if it
presents a problem when trying to "sell" Rails to certain clients. I have
pointed clients to rubyonrails.org in the past just to show how big and mature
the community is (these were primary Microsoft shops who doubt all open source
projects), but if they saw this for an important security update I'm thinking
it might make it a bit harder.

~~~
jarin
I'm not sure if pointing clients to rubyonrails.org is really the best way to
sell the framework, I usually just list off a bunch of Rails sites that I
think they've probably heard of. Most of my clients aren't really super duper
tech savvy anyway, they just care about the end product.

~~~
duck
Yeah, well these clients were all very technical folks... but their blood all
ran blue. They wanted to see the MSDN of Rails.

~~~
jarin
Haha, next time someone wants to see the MSDN of Rails, you should ask them to
show you the Github of .NET.

~~~
dschobel
<https://github.com/languages/C%23>

